# Larger and Shorter Catechisms



## Me Died Blue (Feb 9, 2005)

Is there any material on what was behind the Westminster Assembly's decision to have a larger _and_ shorter catechism, with both essentially making the same points in the same order? Obviously it's nice to have the Shorter for memorization purposes, but I can't help but wonder what all was behind the idea in the first place.


----------



## DTK (Feb 9, 2005)

I recommend Morton Smith's chapter, "Theology of the Larger Catechism" in Ligon Duncan, ed., _The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century_, Vol. 1 (Ross-shire, Scotland: Christian Focus Publications, 2003). In the second paragraph of his chapter, he writes...


> After some three years of labor the Assembly completed the Confession with scriptural proofs which was presented to the House of Commons on April 29, 1647. Though it had worked on a catechism earlier, this work was abandoned, but a fresh start was made, under the mandate of Parliament, toward producing a single catechism. This attempt also failed, for it appeared to them to be an impossible task. The Scottish commissioners wrote to their General Assembly saying that the divines were attempting "to dress up milk and meat both in one dish." The Assembly then called a halt and "recommitted the work that two formes of Catechisme may be prepared, one more exact and comprehensive, another more easie and short for new beginners." The result was that the Assembly produced both the Larger and the Shorter Catechisms.


There's more, but _Tolle lege!_ 

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Is there any material on what was behind the Westminster Assembly's decision to have a larger _and_ shorter catechism, with both essentially making the same points in the same order? Obviously it's nice to have the Shorter for memorization purposes, but I can't help but wonder what all was behind the idea in the first place.



I'll have to check my little green book (The Free Presbyterian Church's printing) later. But as I recall the "title page" for the the Shorter Catechism says it is for those of weaker capacity.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris,

You might find this article interesting: 

http://www.opc.org/new_horizons/NH00/0010b.html


----------

